# leisurite



## QFKB

Hi all, 
I am translating a text on career guidance and students roles in life, such as student, worker, partner, friend, etc. One of the roles that I need to translate is _leisurite_. and I'm at a loss.

I know "leisure" can be translated as tempo libero or svago, etc. I understand the meaning but the actual use of "leisurite" as a role or person is quite peculiar, even in English. 

The only thing that comes to mind could be: ruolo della persona nel tempo libero which comes out very long and not very clear. 

Any suggestions on how I can convey this in Italian?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Please give us a sentence, thanks.


----------



## QFKB

Hi Paul, 
I just need to translate the word itself however here is a sentence that might help. 

Please describe your role and priorities as a leisurite (which can be substituted with student/worker/citizen/friend/homemaker/etc.)
In Italian: Descrivi il tuo ruolo e le tue priorità come leisurite/studente/lavoratore/ecc.

Thanks!


----------



## L'Enrico

QFKB said:


> the actual use of "leisurite" as a role or person is quite peculiar



I think you need to be a little bit more specific about what role you are referring to otherwise it's going to be hard to find a corresponding term.

E.


----------



## Holymaloney

Ciao QFKB 
non mi è molto chiaro cosa fa esattamente un leisurite ma logicamente penso si riferisce ad uno che non è occupato ne come lavoratore ne come studente, quindi uno  - che per scelta (e possibilità) - non fa nulla. Nulla facente suona decisamente negativo, così come disoccupato non va bene. Boh  ci devo pensare un attimo ....mumble.....mumble....

EDIT : ecco, sì hai ragione Enrico


----------



## QFKB

So, it doesn't actually mean someone who doesn't work or study, but along with being a worker, a student, you can also be a leisurite. 
Basically in life each of us has many different roles at the same time. Ex. I am a worker, a daughter, a wife, a friend, a homemaker, and also a leisurite. 
My priorities as a leisurite are: travel, enjoying the outdoors, etc. 
Does this help at all?


----------



## Holymaloney

Right, I think your initial question was a little misleading Q  but maybe *amante del tempo libero* might work. Can't come up with anything shorter at the moment, let's see what the others have to say.


----------



## joanvillafane

I've never heard the word "leisurite" in English.  It sounds like a made-up word, possibly trademarked? for marketing some kind of personality profile?   I think the question in Italian would have to be something like:
What do you do in your leisure time?
What do you enjoy doing in your leisure time? 
etc.


----------



## tsoapm

Holymaloney said:


> uno - che per scelta (e possibilità) - non fa nulla. Nulla facente suona decisamente negativo, così come disoccupato non va bene.


Oxford Dictionaries calls this use of the suffix “often _ derogatory_ Denoting followers of a movement, doctrine, etc.”





joanvillafane said:


> I've never heard the word "leisurite" in English. It sounds like a made-up word


Indeed. I think it’s probably formed on the model of 'socialite'.


----------



## QFKB

Thanks for all your suggestions. 
I do believe that it is a made-up word, probably taken from the model of the socialite. 
I think that *amante del tempo libero* might be the closest definition to leisurite so I think I'll go with that. 
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Literally, "tempoliberista"  (I'm just joking, QFKB  since it doesn't exist in Italian!)

P.S.: Ciao, Holy! Hope you're doing great!


----------



## QFKB

Anja.Ann said:


> tempoliberista


----------



## tsoapm

Oh yes, I was wondering about -ista and forgot to say.


----------



## Holymaloney

Anja.Ann said:


> Literally, "tempoliberista"  (I'm just joking, QFKB  since it doesn't exist in Italian!)]


Ciao Anja 
vero, ma non esiste nemmeno leisurite in inglese 

doing fine dear  nice to see you again!


----------



## Pietruzzo

QFKB said:


> I think that *amante del tempo libero* might be the closest definition to leisurite


That's as long and less appropriate than your first attempt "persona nel tempo libero". In fact, "amante del termpo libero" doesn't define a role but an inclination. You can find some examples of the word "tempoliberista" but in quotes and with an ironic connotation. All that I can think of is "fruitore di svago", unless you want to leave it in English and hope it will add to the long list of English terms used in Italian.


----------



## tsoapm

Pietruzzo said:


> You can find some examples of the word "tempoliberista" but in quotes and with an ironic connotation.


Seems okay to  me. I don’t see an “ironic connotation” here, but I don’t suppose that’s a deal-breaker.





Pietruzzo said:


> English terms used in Italian


I wouldn’t really call it an English term though.


----------



## L'Enrico

Tempoliberista?!? You guys can't be serious.
- Descrivi le tue priorità in quanto studente, in quanto figlio, in quanto amico ed in quanto tempoliberista.

Is that a joke?

- "... in quanto studente, in quanto amico ed in quanto amante del tempo libero", as initially suggested, sounds better to me.

E.


----------



## tsoapm

L'Enrico said:


> Tempoliberista?!? You guys can't be serious.


Boh. 'Leisurite' is certainly a silly word.


----------



## Pietruzzo

L'Enrico said:


> Tempoliberista?!? You guys can't be serious.
> - Descrivi le tue priorità in quanto studente, in quanto figlio, in quanto amico ed in quanto tempoliberista.
> 
> Is that a joke?
> 
> - "... in quanto studente, in quanto amico ed in quanto amante del tempo libero", as initially suggested, sounds better to me.
> 
> E.


As far as I'm concerned, I'd just said that searching for  "tempoliberista"  you get some hits. I didn't suggest it as a translation. As for "amante del tempo libero" ho già detto la mia.


----------



## Anja.Ann

L'Enrico said:


> ...Is that a joke?



... and the answer is ... in post # 11


----------



## ciaomagre

If it's of interest, I think it helps to understand the meaning of the word by looking at the word "luddites".

Back in 19th century, Ned Lud and a group of textile workers were against developments in technology that threatened their jobs.  People who followed or believed in this became known as "luddites", since the suffix "ite" is often used to depict a certain set of beliefs .e.g the belief here being against new technology.

So your parents refusing to go on the internet to find the opening hours of a restaurant could be pejoratively described as "luddites". And hence a socialite is someone who believes or follows the pursuit of socialising to the exclusion of other things e.g. work.

As others have used, "leisurite" is not a word I've come across as a native english speaker, but the meaning would be someone who lives/believes in leisure to the exclusion of other things. So it's not that they don't have a job, it's that they don't even believe in having a job and just live for leisure. It has a slightly snide connotation (being a 'luddite' and a 'socialite' is never a good thing), and I would suspect that the person that wrote that isn't a native English speaker as it seems an odd word to choose in a career document...


----------



## Holymaloney

ciaomagre said:


> So it's not that they don't have a job, it's that they don't even believe in having a job and just live for leisure



it's more or less what I said in post #5


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e specialmente a Holy 

Is a "leisurite" a "sfaccendato"?  Maybe, "nullafacente"?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Abbiamo informazioni contrastanti


QFKB said:


> it doesn't actually mean someone who doesn't work or study, but along with being a worker, a student, you can also be a leisurite.





ciaomagre said:


> they don't even believe in having a job and just live for leisure


----------



## tsoapm

They’re interpretations: it remains a made-up word. The meaning may come out in the context, but I’d suggest it’s better to stick with the generic idea I posted in #9 from Oxford Dictionaries.


----------



## Anja.Ann

QFKB said:


> Please describe your role and priorities as a leisurite (which can be substituted with student/worker/citizen/friend/homemaker/etc.)



"Descrivi il tuo ruolo e le tue priorità nel tempo libero: ......"


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi all 
Right, I see that the OP has made a run for it  but I'd just like to add that this is basically a 'what do you do' (student/worker/homemaker ect ect) and 'what do you do in your spare time' (as a leisurite) question. So far we've ascertained that *leisurite* is a made up word and unless QFKB gives us a more specific explanation concerning the context (it's a text on career guidance but written by who?), we're just doing a load of guess work here   My opinion of course and now I'm off for a coffee.
anja, hi


----------



## joanvillafane

I think I pegged it in post #8.  I did some searching and found the trademarked personality profile.  No free advertising here.


----------



## ham27

It's not a trademarked personality profile thing - it's a construct in a psychology specialty.  It's jargon, but not proprietary.  It's in Donald Super's "Lifespace/Lifespan" model of career development.  In addition to being well cited in the peer reviewed literature, the guy is dead, there's nothing to advertise.  I know there are very similar things that straddle the line between proprietary and peer-reviewed in the psychology-of-working realm (Briggs-Meyers, for example), but this is *not* that.


----------



## london calling

Yes ham, I found this which talks about the life roles identified by Super, one of which is the 'leisurite'. It is quite definitely not a joke or anything else, but it remains to be seen if the term has ever been translated officially into Italian. I have a feeling it hasn't.

I quote:

_In describing the life space, Super (1980) identified nine primary life roles: child, student, worker, partner, parent, citizen, homemaker, leisurite, and pensioner. He also noted that each life role tends to be played in a particular theater (e.g., home, school, work, community). _


----------

